# Question about first road bike



## Sunhyup (Apr 12, 2015)

Hi, I am new to road bike. I want to buy a road bike with Claris under $700, is it possible? Not used ones but new. Any thoughts? Thanks. Also no online.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

Why don't you cruise your local bike shops and see what they have? That's your best source of info. But to your point, I bought my daughter a nice entry level bike for about that price, and even with the "low grade" components, it worked great.


----------



## ColaJacket (Apr 13, 2015)

Performance Bikes has several bikes under $700 that have at least Claris.

Fuji Sportif 2.3 C Road Bike - 2014 (Mix of Sora and Claris) - $519
Fuji Sportif 3.0 LE Road Bike - 2015 (Claris) - $599
Fuji Sportif 2.3 Road Bike - 2015 (Claris) - $639


If you're willing to spend a little extra:


Fuji Sportif 2.1 Road Bike - 2015 (Sora) - $769
Fuji Sportif 1.3 C Road Bike - 2014 (Tiagra) - $799

I just purchased the 1.3 C, and I'm happy with it so far. 

Hopefully you should have a Performance Bike store near you. But check out other local stores, and road test other brands and geometries to make sure that you get one that fits you properly, and you feel comfortable riding.

And there are a couple of Performance Bikes shops close to Vienna, Va.

GH


----------



## Sundog (Sep 25, 2013)

Sunhyup said:


> Hi, I am new to road bike. I want to buy a road bike with Claris under $700, is it possible? Not used ones but new. Any thoughts? Thanks. Also no online.


Visit all the Giant dealers in your area. One of them is bound to have a leftover 2014 Defy 3 or 5 that they will make you a deal on. Either will meet the specs of your OP.


----------



## Winn (Feb 15, 2013)

Have a look at Raleigh the have some well equipped wonderful riding steel bikes in your price range. Well assuming you can find last years models on clearance.


----------



## Shuffleman (Sep 4, 2013)

Cola has given you some great advice. The others have as well but for a first time bike buyer it is best to buy new so that you can make sure that you get the proper sized bike and get a fitting. The LBS is a great place to go as is Performance. I think that Performance is awesome for beginners because you can get a great deal if you join their email club. They always send out 20% off coupons. Plus, if you join their loyalty program you get an additional 10% back on whatever you buy in the form of store dollars. This means that you can get a helmet, pedals, pumps, shorts or etc. to help you get started.
The LBS route is awesome as well. Most of the shops will have entry level bikes on up for you. You can shop around and find one that has last year's model on sale. Good luck with your purchase.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

The base Specialized Allez with the very good E5 Premium frame comes with the Claris group and retails for $770 (you'll get it cheaper, guaranteed). That's a very good bike that you can grow with.


----------



## ColaJacket (Apr 13, 2015)

Wetworks said:


> The base Specialized Allez with the very good E5 Premium frame comes with the Claris group and retails for $770 (you'll get it cheaper, guaranteed). That's a very good bike that you can grow with.



But is there a Specialized Secteur in that price range? A new rider will probably want a more relaxed/endurance geometry, than the more aggressive/racing geometry in the Allez. 

But a road test is always recommended. 

GH


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I tried a Torker Interurban a couple years ago. I was impressed. About that price. I ended up buying something several years old from a friend, but it was my frontrunner among the inexpensive new bikes.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

ColaJacket said:


> But is there a Specialized Secteur in that price range? A new rider will probably want a more relaxed/endurance geometry, than the more aggressive/racing geometry in the Allez.
> 
> But a road test is always recommended.
> 
> GH


The cheapest Secteur retails for ~$100 more, with the same group but the cheaper frame (with, albeit, a better carbon FACT fork). The OP can always play with the stem/spacers IMO and they are in turn getting a great frame they can build on and grow with. Again, just my (biased) opinion.

Agree about the road test, but it helps to do a lot of research before falling victim to showroom-itis and falling in love with something you see in person.


----------



## ColaJacket (Apr 13, 2015)

Wetworks said:


> The cheapest Secteur retails for ~$100 more, with the same group but the cheaper frame (with, albeit, a better carbon FACT fork). The OP can always play with the stem/spacers IMO and they are in turn getting a great frame they can build on and grow with. Again, just my (biased) opinion.
> 
> *Agree about the road test, but it helps to do a lot of research before falling victim to showroom-itis and falling in love with something you see in person.*


I agree. That's what I did. I went to a few bike questions, asked questions. Came to sites like this one. Then I did research on what bikes were available at LBS's near me (most of the LBS's had an online presence). 

So, I narrowed it down to several bikes in my price range to try to road test. And in some cases, I had to road test a bike with the frame geometry that I wanted, but they didn't have the particular bike in stock that I wanted, but I knew they could order it. Then I went and road tested the 6-8 bikes that I wanted. That narrowed it down to 3 bikes that I felt comfortable with, and after discussing it with my wife, I ordered/bought the one that had the best bang for the buck (Fuji Sportif 1.3 C - 2014 - 49cm for $800).

GH


----------



## ColaJacket (Apr 13, 2015)

Did you get a chance to go out and road test some bikes this past weekend?

GH


----------



## Sunhyup (Apr 12, 2015)

ColaJacket said:


> Did you get a chance to go out and road test some bikes this past weekend?
> 
> GH


I bought a bike, thanks though.


----------



## ColaJacket (Apr 13, 2015)

Sunhyup said:


> I bought a bike, thanks though.



What bike did you buy? Do you have pics? If not, what does it look like?

GH


----------



## Sunhyup (Apr 12, 2015)

It is Fuji with claris component.


----------



## ColaJacket (Apr 13, 2015)

That should be a good intro bike. I've been riding my Fuji for about a week. I've enjoyed mine so far, but I did have to take it for an adjustment yesterday. Due to cable stretching, some adjustments are necessary, but the Performance guys did it pretty quickly, and I had my bike back in less than 10 minutes. 

Do you recall which model? How does it ride?

Did you already have some gear (e.g. helmet, shorts, gloves, etc), or did you have to get it?

GH


----------



## Sunhyup (Apr 12, 2015)

ColaJacket said:


> That should be a good intro bike. I've been riding my Fuji for about a week. I've enjoyed mine so far, but I did have to take it for an adjustment yesterday. Due to cable stretching, some adjustments are necessary, but the Performance guys did it pretty quickly, and I had my bike back in less than 10 minutes.
> 
> Do you recall which model? How does it ride?
> 
> ...


I like the bike, I am not sure what is the name of the model(I have to look it up), it ride pretty comfortable and fast. I have some gear, so...


----------



## Sunhyup (Apr 12, 2015)

ColaJacket said:


> That should be a good intro bike. I've been riding my Fuji for about a week. I've enjoyed mine so far, but I did have to take it for an adjustment yesterday. Due to cable stretching, some adjustments are necessary, but the Performance guys did it pretty quickly, and I had my bike back in less than 10 minutes.
> 
> Do you recall which model? How does it ride?
> 
> ...


Thanks again for answering and asking questions for me. THANK YOU.


----------



## ColaJacket (Apr 13, 2015)

Sunhyup said:


> Thanks again for answering and asking questions for me. THANK YOU.



No problem, that's what the forum is for. Glad you're enjoying your bike. 

GH


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Sunhyup said:


> Thanks again for answering and asking questions for me. THANK YOU.


Congrats and have fun riding it this summer. I've lived in Vienna for years -- utilize the W&OD. Think about bike commuting.


----------



## Roland44 (Mar 21, 2013)

Sunhyup said:


> It is Fuji with claris component.


Great choice, post some pictures if you want to


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

There are all kinds of bikes you can get for under $700 as some mentioned, but also the the GT GTR Series 2, comes with Tiagra which is better than Claris. this bike runs $800. There are a few dealers around just go here and enter your zip code and the distance you're willing to travel: Store Locator

Unfortunately the better under $700 road bikes are found on line and you don't want to buy on line.


----------



## nick779 (Apr 25, 2015)

ColaJacket said:


> Performance Bikes has several bikes under $700 that have at least Claris.
> 
> Fuji Sportif 2.3 C Road Bike - 2014 (Mix of Sora and Claris) - $519
> Fuji Sportif 3.0 LE Road Bike - 2015 (Claris) - $599
> ...





Sundog said:


> Visit all the Giant dealers in your area. One of them is bound to have a leftover 2014 Defy 3 or 5 that they will make you a deal on. Either will meet the specs of your OP.


Ill second these options, the Sportif and Defy are nice, comfy, entry level road bikes. 

Im going to buy a Sportif 2.1 in the next week or so.


----------



## ColaJacket (Apr 13, 2015)

nick779 said:


> Ill second these options, the Sportif and Defy are nice, comfy, entry level road bikes.
> 
> Im going to buy a Sportif 2.1 in the next week or so.


If you're buying from a Performance store, think about ordering the Sportif 1.3 C. You get Tiagra for ~$50 over Sora. It will take about a week to get in, but you can't beat getting Tiagra over Sora for only $50. The frame on the 2 is the same frame, so you'll get the same geometry and frame fit. 

Now, if you really like the color on the 2.1 over the 1.3, or you're getting the bike from a non-Performance store, it's still a good bike. Willbird has one.

GH


----------



## nick779 (Apr 25, 2015)

ColaJacket said:


> Performance Bikes has several bikes under $700 that have at least Claris.
> 
> Fuji Sportif 2.3 C Road Bike - 2014 (Mix of Sora and Claris) - $519
> Fuji Sportif 3.0 LE Road Bike - 2015 (Claris) - $599
> ...





Sundog said:


> Visit all the Giant dealers in your area. One of them is bound to have a leftover 2014 Defy 3 or 5 that they will make you a deal on. Either will meet the specs of your OP.





ColaJacket said:


> If you're buying from a Performance store, think about ordering the Sportif 1.3 C. You get Tiagra for ~$50 over Sora. It will take about a week to get in, but you can't beat getting Tiagra over Sora for only $50. The frame on the 2 is the same frame, so you'll get the same geometry and frame fit.
> 
> Now, if you really like the color on the 2.1 over the 1.3, or you're getting the bike from a non-Performance store, it's still a good bike. Willbird has one.
> 
> GH


Not gonna lie, white bikes arent my thing.

If I decide Sora isnt good enough Im gonna consider the '15 1.3D, but Time will tell.


----------



## ColaJacket (Apr 13, 2015)

nick779 said:


> Not gonna lie, white bikes arent my thing.
> 
> If I decide Sora isnt good enough Im gonna consider the '15 1.3D, but Time will tell.


Well, I did say if you like the color better, get that one. 

You know what will make you want to ride the bike more. 

GH


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Or for $700 you can get a Motobecane with a mix of 105 and Claris; see: Save Up to 60% Off Disc Brake Road Bikes - Motobecane Turino Disc

Or for another $100 get a complete 105 transmission, see: Save up to 60% off new Road Bikes - Motobecane Vent Noir

I think Bikes Direct is still a tad better of a deal than Performance or Nashbar in the bike department.


----------



## ColaJacket (Apr 13, 2015)

froze said:


> Or for $700 you can get a Motobecane with a mix of 105 and Claris; see: Save Up to 60% Off Disc Brake Road Bikes - Motobecane Turino Disc
> 
> Or for another $100 get a complete 105 transmission, see: Save up to 60% off new Road Bikes - Motobecane Vent Noir
> 
> I think Bikes Direct is still a tad better of a deal than Performance or Nashbar in the bike department.


I think most newbies are better off buying used from CL, maybe meeting at a LBS for a safety inspection. Or buying new from a LBS (Performance is a LBS in the US). Either way, they can road test the bike (or a very similar bike with the same frame or same frame geometry). 

I could see buying a 2nd or 3rd bike online, especially if you know what measurements you need for a good fit. 

GH


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

froze said:


> I think Bikes Direct is still a tad better of a deal than Performance or Nashbar in the bike department.


I think BD is a lot better deal than Performance, but first time buyers often don't know what they're doing. If you buy from BD, you need to know what works for you. Saving $300 on a bike that's too big isn't much of a savings. Although Performance is staffed by idiots (at least the ones near me), you can at least test ride a bike there. An they're really generous with returns.


----------



## ColaJacket (Apr 13, 2015)

pmf said:


> I think BD is a lot better deal than Performance, but *first time buyers often don't know what they're doing*. If you buy from BD, you need to know what works for you. Saving $300 on a bike that's too big isn't much of a savings. Although Performance is staffed by idiots (at least the ones near me), *you can at least test ride a bike there. An they're really generous with returns*.


These are why I suggest a LBS for newbies, and Performance Bikes is one.

GH


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

If I say "LBS," I mean a locally owned and operated place. Not that it's any guarantee, but I feel like I've generally had better experiences.


----------



## Shuffleman (Sep 4, 2013)

AndrwSwitch said:


> If I say "LBS," I mean a locally owned and operated place. Not that it's any guarantee, but I feel like I've generally had better experiences.


I am not sure that I understand the bias against Performance Bike. I find them to be outstanding in my market and on line. They are extremely helpful in my store and stock lots of things that my lbs does not. Not to mention their pricing is pretty awesome when you combine their specials. I love my LBS and will always give him my service. I have never bought a bike from Performance because they do not carry what I ride but I would if they did. In fact, I would buy the Ridley Fenix from them if I were in the market. I bought my gloves, helmets, shoe covers and a few other items this year. I also bought their Transit platform rack. For the price, when combined with a 20% off coupon was by far the best price on that type of product. I love the rack. It easily transports 4 mtbs of any size or style.
I live in Jacksonville, Florida and there is not a shop in town that stocks that degree of clothing and other items. LBS are awesome but there is nothing wrong with Performance. I have seen plenty of idiots for LBS owners and employees through the years. You can't lump them all together. LBS, BD and Performance all have their place. I wish that people would stop acting like BD and Performance are the Devil. They fill a great niche. I like "Boutique" bikes so BD and Performance will probably not get my bike purchases but I still see their value.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Unfortunately I've known a lot of newbies who got ripped off going into an LBS for their first bike. But in general if a newbie has a good reputable LBS in their town then I would agree that going to that LBS would be better, problem is most newbies don't want a $1200 bike nor should they want one since most newbies into the sport are out of the sport in 3 to 6 months so why waste a lot of money just to have garage art? 

Personally I think as far as proper bike size goes a newbie can follow the directions on the fit chart at Bikes Direct and get the bike to fit just as good as they would at an LBS because all the LBS folk are going to do is ask the same questions as the fit charts ask and then grab a bike off the shelf, adjust the seat and bars and give the newbie a whack on the rump and send them on their way. Then after a couple of years go by and the newbie is no longer a newbie and still rides a lot then I actually think for their second more serious bike an LBS is the place to go. Then things get weird, after that 2nd bike sometimes the 3rd bike is best bought once again by mail order after the former newbie now knows exactly what they want. Just my opinion of course. 

However that first bike I would have a real difficult time recommending even those two that I did from Bikes Direct because they cost $700 to $800, I don't think a newbie should spend more than $500 for their first bike just because of the odds of the bike becoming garage art. Again though it's difficult to find a bike at an LBS for less than $600, an LBS doesn't want to be in that low end market because profit margins are slim to none, so in that vein this is a pretty good deal: Save Up To 60% Off Road Bikes, Roadbikes - Mercier Galaxy SC3 Aluminum Road bikes Or this one: http://www.amazon.com/Vilano-Shadow-Road-Bike-Integrated/dp/B00DY0QN7M


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Shuffleman said:


> I am not sure that I understand the bias against Performance Bike. I find them to be outstanding in my market and on line. They are extremely helpful in my store and stock lots of things that my lbs does not. Not to mention their pricing is pretty awesome when you combine their specials. I love my LBS and will always give him my service. I have never bought a bike from Performance because they do not carry what I ride but I would if they did. In fact, I would buy the Ridley Fenix from them if I were in the market. I bought my gloves, helmets, shoe covers and a few other items this year. I also bought their Transit platform rack. For the price, when combined with a 20% off coupon was by far the best price on that type of product. I love the rack. It easily transports 4 mtbs of any size or style.
> I live in Jacksonville, Florida and there is not a shop in town that stocks that degree of clothing and other items. LBS are awesome but there is nothing wrong with Performance. I have seen plenty of idiots for LBS owners and employees through the years. You can't lump them all together. LBS, BD and Performance all have their place. I wish that people would stop acting like BD and Performance are the Devil. They fill a great niche. I like "Boutique" bikes so BD and Performance will probably not get my bike purchases but I still see their value.


I know we have people here that either work at LBS's or own one so they go out of their way to slam mail order. I've ordered a lot of stuff from Performance and never had an issue and they were very helpful whenever I had a question, plus they have a lifetime warranty on all that they sell while at the same time being at least 35% less expensive than an LBS; plus my LBSs in town carry a very limited line of name brand stuff, they don't carry the good accessories like Topeak or Lezyne or other top rated brands, they carry some goofy brands you never heard of, and why is that? because profit margins are higher because they can get the goofy brands at a lower cost than a major brand and mark it up as high as the major brand. 

Also the only LBS in my town that use to carry titanium bikes wanted $7500 for a closeout Serotta with Shimano 105 on it, I got my Lynskey (without the accessories and upgrades I opted for) for $2600 with Shimano 105. There are times I shop at my LBS, if I need personal immediate assistance then I buy it from them, or if I need it today I buy it from them, or on a rare occasion I get a better deal from an LBS like the Specialized Roubaix tires I got 2 for $40 two or so weeks ago, or a swapped out brand new Fizik Aliante saddle with Kium rails I got for $25. So I do go in my LBS regularly to look for deals.


----------



## nick779 (Apr 25, 2015)

ColaJacket said:


> These are why I suggest a LBS for newbies, and Performance Bikes is one.
> 
> GH


Hey CJ,

Does your 1.3 have mounts for rim brakes? Just curious.


----------



## ColaJacket (Apr 13, 2015)

nick779 said:


> Hey CJ,
> 
> Does your 1.3 have mounts for rim brakes? Just curious.


It has "fender mounts". It's possible that you could mount rim brakes on these holes. 

The specs say that the Fuji Sportif 1.3 C - 2014 has the same frame and fork as the Fuji Sportif 2.3 - 2015, and it has rim brakes. 

GH


----------

